# immergrün



## Clovere (10. Okt. 2008)

Hi zusammen
wer hat denn Tips für winterharte immergrüne Staudenpflanzen ( keine __ Bodendecker ). Schön blühen sollen sie natürlich auch und nicht höher als 1,5- 2 Meter werden.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Dodi (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Hallo Elmar,

wie wäre es denn mit __ Kamelien?
Ist zwar eher ein Strauch als eine Staude und kann auch höher werden als 1,5 - 2 m, allerdings dauert das ziemlich lange und beschneiden kannst Du die auch, falls sie Dir zu hoch werden.

Die blühen wunderschön, sind in der Anschaffung jedoch nicht ganz billig. Gibt allerdings ganz schöne und recht günstige bei eb.y, dort haben wir auch einige gekauft. 

Schau doch bitte mal hier ins Lexikon, dort habe ich über Kamelien berichtet. 
Viele Kamelien sind zwar nur bedingt "winterhart", jedoch haben wir seit 15 Jahren Kamelien im Garten ausgepflanzt und es sind bisher kaum welche eingegangen. Ich empfehle Dir hierzu mal diese Seite, dort findest Du auch eine PDF-Datei mit den Kamelien-Sorten und deren Winterhärte.


----------



## chromis (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Hallo 

wie wär's damit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himmelsbambus


----------



## Clovere (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

waren 2 gute Vorschläge. Sehen hübsch aus..... Danke schon mal  . Werde mich mal umsehen, wo es die beiden gibt und mich mit den Gärtnern über ihre Erfahrungen damit unterhalten.

Elmar


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Hallo Elmar,

rein begrifflich schließt sich Staude und immergrün schon fast aus.... 
Stauden ziehen normalerweise im Winter ihr Laub ein. 

Hast Du schon mal nach __ Winterjasmin Ausschau gehalten?
Der braucht allerdings eine Stütze/Kletterhilfe und Schnitt, wenn er nur Deine vorgegebene Größe erreichen soll. 
Auch so mancher Schneeball behält im Winter mehr oder minder sein Laub.

Viele immergrüne Sträucher sind leider nicht 100% winterhart - es kommt also auch auf die Gegend an, in der Du wohnst. 
Immergrün ist auch Kirschlorbeer. Nur mit den Blüten hapert es da. 

http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/search?text=immergr%FCn&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## rolf007 (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Hallo Elmar,
schau doch bitte mal auf die Seite:                         www.gartendatenbank.de/kategorie/immergr%FCne+str%E4ucher
da ist eine schöne Auflistung der immergrünen Sträucher mit genauester Beschreibung.


----------



## Clovere (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Danke.... habe dort mal nachgeschaut.
Das Problem ist durchweg die wirkliche Winterhärte, wobei wir in einer normalerweise nicht sehr kalten Gegend wohnen. Aber -10° und etwas drunter sind immer mal möglich.

Elmar


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Hallo Elmar,

ich sage nur __ Rhododendron - es gibt sie mit wirklich phantastischen Blüten, inzwischen auch Züchtungen, die kalktolerant sind. Und immergrün sind sie auch.


----------



## Teichfutzi (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  immergrün*

Unser Kirschlorbeer blüht jedes Jahr sehr stark, sieht ganz gut aus, der Standort ist nicht vollsonnig aber der wuchert seehr stark, verträgt es aber sehr gut, beschnitten zu werden.


----------

